# Scouting trip.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Went for a scouting trip today when I had some spare time. The area is frequented by waterfowl hunters quite a bit. But there is sign everywhere of coyote and fox. When waterfowl closes, I will be back to try to pull so fur out of this location. It has the river running through this property, with some open areas and a good amount of undergrowth as well as several ponds. On the ice of the ponds, the fox tracks were plentiful. Most of the coyote tracks were on the edge of the property, but they were definitely hunting. Nosing and mousing around downed logs and also following the rabbit trails. Most of the traffic seen on the paths is from the waterfowlers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorta looks like a place I hunt here, with the cottonwoods and river, great place to hunt yotes.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking area, hope to see some pics soon Jeremy !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking ground !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What--- no cat tracks--- usually water, waterfowl and brush equal pussy cats.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Throw in a few rock bluffs also Cat.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I am sure there are bobcats there. I just haven't seen any tracks yet. Mostly red fox and coyote tracks.


----------

